# plowing w/4x2 dump truck



## turb0diesel (Dec 13, 2009)

Does anyone here plow with a 4x2 dump? i have a 2001 chevy dump with 40k in mint cond. and a 8ft.bed

I was thinking of getting a 9ft boss and a v box for next season but afraid i will get stuck and wont get much traction.

thanks


----------



## ChevKid03 (Dec 23, 2007)

since everyone else here is just looking and not helping you out I'll give you my two cents.... my IDEAL plow truck would be an older 3500HD GM. They only came in 2 wheel drive but I want one more than you'd know... With enough weight, and the right tires, you'd be able to do parking lots and roads no issue.... i wouldn't do any drives where inclines would be in the picture though.


----------



## comeeonn (Dec 4, 2009)

my boss has a 2005 c4500 with an 11ft boss on the front and it plows no problem, theres 2 yards of stone in the back.


----------



## dieseld (Dec 30, 2005)

I have a 2002 Chev 3500HD 2WD that I bought new. It has plowed every storm since the day I bought it. 9' Western straight and 2 tons salt in back. My driver plows his roue and then turns around and salts his way back to the shop. 2WD has never been an issue in the truck. Original tires were replaced at 40K due to lack of traction. If I was to replace the truck, it would be with another 2WD, as maintenance is much cheaper for me. As far as dump trucks go, 4WD is definitely nice, but it also allows your drivers to do things or go places they should not! 2WD definitely requires a driver with a brain, but if I were you I would start making money with that truck.


----------



## johnslawn (Nov 13, 2006)

I have a 06 Chevy drw dump. I plow private drives only. And mostly in 2WD. There are times I need 4x4. I only carry about 1000 pounds in dump.
Would agree with Dieseld if you just plan on doing road/lots.


----------



## turb0diesel (Dec 13, 2009)

here it is
and yes i would be using it to do commercial lots

thanks for the tips


----------



## nobullfrogs (Dec 1, 2008)

I'd make sure you have good tires and at least 2000#'s loaded. Commercial lots would be a breeze, just don't get too aggressive pushing piles or you'll get hung up and won't be able to back out. You might have issues plowing wet snow if you let it get to 4"+. Good luck! Too nice a truck to have it collect dust all winter!


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

Lots of weight and you'll be good, infact more than 2k if you ask me. Weight gets distributed on the rear of a dually much differently than on SRW's. 2k lbs is only putting an extra 500lbs on each tire, which isn't much. I run about 3k in the bed of my 2wd and its a SRW, putting about 1,500 extra on each tire. Plows like a champ. 

Plowing in or with a 2wd isn't usually the issue, it's driving on snowy/icey roads that is. Know your limits and it will plow just as good as any 4wd. Even my 4wd's aren't always in 4wd, rarely once in the lot. When you're pushing, the snow is in front of you, not underneath you


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

oops.................


----------



## bluerage94 (Dec 24, 2004)

Depends on what you are plowing... I have a 1999 GMC 3500hd with a meyer plow and have had issues with inclines... 2 yds of material in the dump bed helps significantly, but it doesnt compare to my F550 4x4.


----------



## ohiogreenworks (May 31, 2009)

We have plowed 80% of the time so far up here this year in Chicago in 2 wheel drive. That's with the 02 and 03 in the sig. With some weight and the right tires, you will be fine. We got 4x4's mostly for the spring, summer, and fall. We always seem to find ourselves in a muddy field or something lol


----------



## aeronutt (Sep 24, 2008)

The 89 Ford in my signature does 90% of it's plowing in 2WD. I kick in 4x4 when stacking just to get a bit better push and reduce wheel spin. For windrowing and carrying snow down isles, I prefer 4x2 mode because it turns better. It's carrying 2500 lbs of paver blocks behind the rear axle for ballast and the Blizzak winter tires make a HUGE difference. I won't say you'll never miss 4x4, but you can still get the job done so there's no reason that truck shouldn't be making you some money.


----------

